# Gran Turismo 6: A true-to-life experience for the virtual world



## buckstop (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice to see the M colors back in a prominent position!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

GT6 is to be released in December. Those who waited for GT5 will ask "of what year."


----------

